# Atlas milling machine



## VSAncona (Dec 31, 2013)

I hate to be THAT guy, but I'm looking for opinions on the going price range for an Atlas horizontal milling machine. I'm looking at one that is for sale. So far, I've only seen photos but it looks to be in really nice, clean, original condition. One owner, has the original vise, belt guards and motor and a couple of accessories. No stand. From the photos, it looks like it is the MFC model. Price is $850 and the seller says he is firm on the price.

I've tried searching the internet for sales prices, but they seem to be all over the map. I'm pretty new to metalworking and I'm not sure how much I would use a mill. So I want to make sure that if I buy it, I will be able to get my money back out of this if I discover I don't really use it all that much. Equipment like this doesn't come up for sale very often where I am, so part of me is thinking that I should buy it while I have the chance. I just don't want to spend way more than it's worth and end up with a boat anchor.


----------



## Dave Smith (Dec 31, 2013)

I'm surprised no one has answered your thread yet, so I will give my opinion--I do own one that is in good condition and I think the $850 is a fair price to pay, and you should be able to resell it later if not used enough. does it have the overarm support and the spindle shaft and cutters-mill cutter holders would also be good to have---Dave


----------



## iron man (Dec 31, 2013)

I had one I let it go I think the price is about as high as you would want to go. I purchased a Grizzly 727 which has about the same size table and travel on everything. The grizzly however has three slots on the table instead of just one and the overhead support for the horizontal cutter is much better than the atlas and you get the vertical feature to boot. I modified mine to get where I wanted to be but in its stock form one compared with the other the Grizzly one is beefier where it needs to be and has more features at about the same cost. But if you have your heart set on old iron you could part it out and make more money than its worth as a whole. Ray


----------



## arlo (Dec 31, 2013)

" Equipment like this doesn't come up for sale very often where I am,"

Do you want to say where you are or, maybe, where you'd travel to for an Atlas?


----------



## Kroll (Dec 31, 2013)

Since it has only had one owner that has to account for something,not being pass around taken care of.I would look over on the auction site and price out the accessories put a value on that which will show the value of the mill by itself.Like you its worth the price if you feel that you can use it for afew yrs then at minimum sale it and break even.I went and look at one afew months ago and it was price at 1800 with repairs to the casting,but I found one alot cheaper lucky me and I say lucky you.But I would also look into the griz just for grins---kroll


----------



## VSAncona (Dec 31, 2013)

Well, I got some more info on the mill and it is definitely an MFC model. After doing a bit more research on prices, I decided to go for it. I'm picking it up on Friday.

I did look at the Grizzly mill as a comparison. The price is the same and the Grizz can be converted to a vertical mill too. But I'm kind of partial to old iron and I figure the Atlas will hold its value better.

Kroll, I saw the post about your mill. It looks like you found a good deal. There was a lot of helpful info in that thread.

Thanks to everyone for all the input.


----------

